# Captured injured pigeon.



## Ozpigeon (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all!

I found a pigeon outside my friend's apartment complex that was unable to fly. With the help of two others, after a chase across a busy road, my friend an I were able to capture it. I am keeping it in an otherwise empty aviary on my back verandah.

From what I understand, it is illegal in my state in Australia for a vet to treat a wild pigeon as they are classed as an invasive species. I believe that they are actually obligated to euthanize them.

So I am wondering what course of action to take. I have no issue with lying to a vet, saying that the bird is a pet and paying for an appointment, but I am also a full time student with a low income and would prefer – if possible – to treat the bird myself. Ideally, I would like to treat and then release him, however a friend has expressed interest in keeping him as a pet if he is unable to recover completely. Should I bind the wing to his side so that he can't flap it, or would it be better to leave him to recover in the safety of the aviary for a few weeks? Or does he definitely need to see a vet?

I don't believe the wing is broken as he can flap both wings and I found last night that he had moved from the bottom of the aviary to the highest perch, which would only be possible by flapping his wings. The top of the wing (where the joint is) sticks out slightly from the body but the rest of the wing sits close to the body as normal.

I have been feeding him the same seed that my parents feed to their finches. Is that appropriate?

Any advice would be appreciated, or if anybody knows any vets around Melbourne that treat pigeons cheaply, that would be great.

Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you can catch a pigeon then something is wrong. the bird could have some sort of intestinal parasite, or getting over or going into a virus, bacterial issues..or even canker. he should get a look over after you get educated on some of the diseases of pigeons.. keepin check on the droppings can give you symptoms or info on illnesses. all this though does not replace lab testing to know for sure. if you just guess from symptoms then you need a source of pigeon medications. check Dr walkers site for information about sickness and disease of domestic kept pigeons. at the Austrailian pigeon company. or look at this link below as a symptom checker. what ever you do decide be sure to treat the bird sooner than later.

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## Squeaker slave (Jan 22, 2014)

Mate,that should give you an indercation from when's I live,also check out Dr Rob Marshalls book or web site,Health program's for racing and show pigeons,pm me if you can't and we can have a chat 👍


----------



## Vita (Jan 3, 2013)

Not sure what state you're in, but if you're in Victoria, Highbury Vet Clinic is an excellent specialist bird vet, and no more expensive than any other vet.

http://www.birdclinic.net/

Dr Pat Macwhirter is particularly good with pigeons.


----------

